# Tivo Stream Worth Keeping Once Your Have Added Premiere?



## tgilroy (May 24, 2008)

I added a Roamio Pro to my system about two months ago, previously I had a Premiere XL4 with a Stream (as well as a old Series 3). New update also included two Minis to replace cable boxes. Am still using the Premiere XL4 and Series 3 units.

Am not seeing that there is any advantage in keeping the Steam. Is there something I am not seeing that would indicate holding onto the Stream? See that there is an Ebay market for Streams.

Appreciate any and all advice.

tgilroy


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Now that you have the Roamio Pro, the stand alone Stream is redundant. I know of no benefit to having two active at the same time.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

unless you need it in order to stream shows from your old Tivos ?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

trip1eX said:


> unless you need it in order to stream shows from your old Tivos ?


You don't.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

trip1eX said:


> unless you need it in order to stream shows from your old Tivos ?


The built-in Stream in the Roamio Pro also functions the same as a standalone Stream to use with the old Premieres.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

You theoretically could use it to generate more streams... if you had that many clients active.

...or simply as a backup if you're remote and having trouble establishing/maintaining a stream to one of the units. Improvements to the stream software/clients have obviously improved things in this area.

My stand alone is still plugged in for some reason I cant explain.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I sold ours the day we ordered the Roamio...never gave it a second thought.


----------

